# if Brock Lesnar can do it ..



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

TMZ.com broke the story on Monday morning that former WWE superstar Dave Batista is becoming a professional Mixed Martial Arts fighter.

The 6'5", 290 pound Batista was in Hollywood over weekend and told TMZ that he's headed to the Strikeforce MMA promotion, home of another former WWE superstar, Bobby Lashley.

Batista even told the TMZ camera guy that he already has his first fight lined up, but can't comment on it just yet.

There have been rumors for months that the 41 year old Batista would be following in the footsteps of Brock Lesnar and Bobby Lashley. Now, its official.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

strikeforce said officially that he is chatting shite and it's not true.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

This guys storie is a good 1 he went from selling drugs 2 a bodybuilder 2 were he is 2 day I wander if he will make a go of it in mma at 41 he won't have a long career in the cage and surely he's not doing it 4 the money as Brock did maybe it's a pride thing?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Not another one >_____<


----------



## MMA Frontline (Aug 6, 2009)

I got no problem with anyone trying their hand at MMA and I donâ€™t think we should be snobbish to anyone, whether they came form WWE or not - Brock is proof you can make it if you have the raw athleticism and willingness to learn

But this guys is way to bulked up and pushing the wrong side of 40 he is no Hershel Walker. If he wants to do this legitimately he needs to start at the bottom

Strike force will sign him tho - Maybe he will fight Bobby Lashley - they could make it a Ladder match? with the Rock as special guest ref?

Seriously tho - bad move for a old timer with zero experience of combat sports


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

MMA Frontline said:


> the Rock


If he came to MMA, a TON of pro-wrestling fans would as well and probably enjoy MMA more.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

i jus don no wat to make of batista he is surely another phenomenal athlete but i dont think he has the discipline required to make it in pro mma brock is unique in the sence hes humble in the sence he knows he has alot to learn batista seems to have the attiude and i quote wwe magazine 2007 "its just 2 dudes brawlin" ( im an ex wwe fanatic )


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

It will turn out to be a joke tbh, the vids online show sloppy standup, and one vid of his blocking knief attacks, so unless hes improved massively. Most likely outcome he'll be robotic in the ring and gas/get tko'ed in the 1st round.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Apparently true, details below:

Former WWE champ Batista may have jumped the gun when he told us he was joining the Strikeforce MMA league -- TMZ has learned dude hasn't signed a contract .. and the holdup is cold, hard cash.

Sources involved in the negotiations tell TMZ, Batista and Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker have already hammered out most of the details in their contract -- but Batista's salary is still a major sticking point.

Coker and the former WWE star are also stuck on scheduling issues -- because according to sources close to the fighter, Batista's calendar has been jam-packed with TV and movie deals since his wrestling contract expired.

We're also told Batista's camp is pissed off over Booker T.'s comments yesterday that Batista would get beat down by fellow WWE-star-turned-MMA-fighter Bobby Lashley ... telling us Batista will fight anyone, Lashley included.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Does not look like he'll be any kind of threat judging by this:


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I dont think he can tuck his head down to protect it, judging on how huge and long his neck is lol. Punches like the bash-em robots too.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Does not look like he'll be any kind of threat judging by this:


I'm sorry but if batista hits you in the face, good luck standing up again within an hour lol.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

The key point there is *IF* he hits you in the face...


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> The key point there is *IF* he hits you in the face...


In a fight am sure he'll have plenty of chances, the guy scares me, seriously, I would not wana f- with him!

He'd also be able to come in at top bracket of heavyweight, his strength and power should be phenomenal.


----------



## West (Jun 22, 2010)

Just seems MMA is in for the taking people 

Another WWE superstar on his way into Strikeforce?

What's the bets he's around UFC in the upcoming year or so?

And there will almost definetly be a fight between brock and dave if he makes UFC.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

agreed



MMA Frontline said:


> I got no problem with anyone trying their hand at MMA and I donâ€™t think we should be snobbish to anyone, whether they came form WWE or not - Brock is proof you can make it if you have the raw athleticism and willingness to learn
> 
> But this guys is way to bulked up and pushing the wrong side of 40 he is no Hershel Walker. If he wants to do this legitimately he needs to start at the bottom
> 
> ...


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

You know, I hate that stupid knife avoiding stuff. First lesson of street defence is knowing how to avoid a fight in the first place and how to get the hell out of trouble when it bites, not how to stand their for five minutes deflecting multiple knife attacks. Anyone impressed with this stuff?

As for Batista, Ive seen 'Wrong side of town' so I find it very difficult to believe that people are lining up to sign him to their movies and TV shows...

41 years old with no prior experience in MMA, going pro is a very bad idea for him.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Agentman said:


> You know, I hate that stupid knife avoiding stuff. First lesson of street defence is knowing how to avoid a fight in the first place and how to get the hell out of trouble when it bites, not how to stand their for five minutes deflecting multiple knife attacks. Anyone impressed with this stuff?
> 
> As for Batista, Ive seen 'Wrong side of town' so I find it very difficult to believe that people are lining up to sign him to their movies and TV shows...
> 
> 41 years old with no prior experience in MMA, going pro is a very bad idea for him.


You don't sound like you understand knife combat, and in that sense you shouldn't jump to conclusions. First and foremost, if you have seen/experienced a silat/escrima person try and fight with a knife, it's actually insanely efficient, further to that, a lot of the drills they do are just to understand certain movements and angles, not showing you how to defend an exact knife attack. For example some martial arts and combat schools teach complete beginners how to punch by holding a fake knife just so you mimic the movements and put on/take off the right force at the right time. Actually this was a method the Navy SEALS used, but I'm not sure if they still do it.

I remember a time when people used to say the same thing about panatuken and then people like randy couture started coming to dominance and dirty boxing became a common thing amongst stand up clinchers etc...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice point, I think any degree of defense can be effective in mma!!! period!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Silat and escrima are very different to 99% of knife fights because they assume the opponent will be ascribing to a similar if not identical method of attack and defense which is why a lot of the knife avoidance stuff is bollocks in the real world. Yes it teaches hand speed and control but if you've ever been unfortunate enought to see a knife being used you'll very quickly realise that all goes out of the window and wild slashing and stabbing are the order of the day. No matter how much hand defense you've learned unless you have drilled disarming techniques which take one swift movement to control and disable over and over (i.e military training) then you will bleed, have hands cut to shit and ultimately look like a complete tool for trying to take on a dude with a knife with only your hands..

Not taking anything away from escrima practitioners at all but it's a discipline that trains for a specific type of fighting.

DBMA you have to take your hat off to them as when they train simulated knife fights when they are more experienced the guys use different sizes of weapon etc so they can get some more realism, they also include punches, kicks and takedowns.

As mentioned before though, the best for of knife defense is running the f**k away, if guys like Nirmalya Bhowmick tell you never to engage a guy with a knife unless you have one of your own then I'm 110% inclined to believe them...


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

My comments werent aimed at 'knife combat' but street combat.

Ive probably seen more bladed weapons used on the street than most people, Ive seen victims of bladed weapons, Ive been attacked with bladed weapons and Ive also seen plenty of people who thought they could take down a guy armed with a blade and come off worse. Ive seen first hand more times than I wish to count just how bad knives mess people up.

On the street if a guy comes at you with a knife you would be better equipped to swallow your pride and employ a swift pair of heels than any kind of knife defence but sure, I'll conceed that if youre looking at it simply from a training or hand/eye co-ordination point of view that it could have it benefits.


----------



## bobbyp (May 27, 2010)

They are drills, it's to build up that reaction, or if it is the only way to defend, as if somebody was raping your family...?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I know the guy is 40+, but I would love to see him compete at least a couple of times professionally. He's in tremendous shape and an oustanding athlete. I would love to see him fight once or twice.

On sheer size alone, that guy can do some hefty damage. Anyone (bar Lesnar) will have a hard time trying to get him on the ground.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

In my experience of people who use knives, if they want to stab you, you won't see the knife, believe me! It's a deterrant in most cases.

I've seen my mate stabbed and I was stood 3 foot away, I didn't see the knife and I was looking straight at them. It's just a fear/domination thing if it's being wielded about. In these cases then yea I think you could do something about it but you'd be silly if you could just walk away...

I've seen 2 more people stabbed and again they didn't see the knife.

Make what you will of this...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Woah! Are you like one one of the ninja turtles?



Agentman said:


> My comments werent aimed at 'knife combat' but street combat.
> 
> Ive probably seen more bladed weapons used on the street than most people, Ive seen victims of bladed weapons, Ive been attacked with bladed weapons and Ive also seen plenty of people who thought they could take down a guy armed with a blade and come off worse. Ive seen first hand more times than I wish to count just how bad knives mess people up.
> 
> On the street if a guy comes at you with a knife you would be better equipped to swallow your pride and employ a swift pair of heels than any kind of knife defence but sure, I'll conceed that if youre looking at it simply from a training or hand/eye co-ordination point of view that it could have it benefits.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

No because no one ever got stabbed in that cartoon, they only got hit with bin lids and the like.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Agentman said:


> No because no one ever got stabbed in that cartoon, they only got hit with bin lids and the like.


 :thumb with a hell of a lot of pizza stains!


----------



## azza (Mar 26, 2010)

just to throw this one in? im not sure if there is any drug testing for PED's in wwe. But with ufc fights needing to be sanctioned by state AC and Dr's i would assume they follow the same protcalls as boxing? would this be a issue with the like of Big Batista? when you look back at pics of brock in wwe and now in mma he has nowere near as much mass or definition. i know this will be partly down to the upper weight limits of the division, but brock does seem more flabby (for a better word)in the pecks and tum regions? this surgests some of his methods used in wwe had to stop?

(i some times bore myself sorry for long post geez)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

nice video posted

Batista has remarkable speed for a big guy, and his power is ridiculous

He has officially left the WWE .. and said he will be going into MMA ..

The only problem is, years of steroids and hard injuries will play a partyy


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

What kind of injuries has Batista picked up in pro wrestling? I have heard it said that one of the main reasons Ken Shamrock was such a shadow of his former self when he returned to MMA after leaving the WWF was due to the severity of the various injuries he picked up in his time there.

Whilst I'm happy to see anyone try their hand at MMA it just strikes me that a 40+ year old ex-pro wrestler with a suspect injury record, no prior MMA training (not even the college wrestling training alot of pro-wrestlers have) who has clearly spent years on the gear is little more than a circus.


----------

